# Changing the tuning range of a radio



## wagonmaster (Jun 27, 2015)

I have an old Kenwood mini disc head unit. IIRC it is out of Australia. So the tuning range is different from the states. something like 65.0-94.9 FM I can get the lower area of the US on it. Is their anyway to change this. Either electronically or physically? Any place to send it for this conversion?

Tim


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

I know on most Japanese decks you can remove a resistor to get the American FM signal range. I never looked into Aussie decks before. I'll do some digging around, and if I find anything I'll let u know.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

There is a couple companies from New Zealand that make real good band expanders. Domino and Electronic Developments I believe. Other than those from NZ no other expanders are worth purchasing (that I know of). As I source a lot of Japanese HU's I have needed them a bunch of times. The eBay ones suck and are a waste of money.


----------



## wagonmaster (Jun 27, 2015)

Well I finally dug it out of storage. it is a Kenwood RX-650MD deck. Only manuals I can find is from pay sites. It just maybe Japan only. So a band expander may just work.

Tim


----------



## What? (Jun 5, 2008)

Some Kenwood radios can have the tuning band changed by holding a combination of buttons. You may be able to contact them to see if it is possible.
https://inquiry.kenwood.com/contact/usa/index.asp


----------

